# Dump valve for an old wheel horse



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a customer at work that bought an "antique" (his words) Wheel Horse tractor at an auction. He wants us to pick it up and get it running. The problem is that it doesn't roll at all when you push it. He doesn't know what model it is, but it says Automatic on it, so I am assuming its a hydrostatic drive. Virtually all hydrostatic mowers that I have worked with have a dump valve that you can activate to make the back wheels roll with the engine off. He can't find one on this mower, so I was wondering if anyone knows where it might be located or what I should be looking for. I have to pick it up Monday, and I don't want to just drag it up on the trailer with with winch and break something. I realize this is being a bit vague, but I really don't have any more info than that. Anybody know where the valve would be located on an old Wheel Horse tractor?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Forward of the left rear wheel,is a square -headed relief bolt(on the valve).turning it will let you move the tractor more easily. The pdf file,(downloadable )is for the B,C,and D series. page 5 shows the valve.
DO NOT TOW IT FAST!! Push,or pull the tractor SLOWLY !!

View attachment 22260


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Picked this thing up on Monday. Its a Wheel Horse 1077. The dump valve ended up being a T-shaped handle on the top of the trans that you turned 180° to open the dump valve. It pushed very easy after that. I need to get a battery for it and see if I can get it running for him. Its in really great shape, and looks all original.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad it worked out !
Model helps,eh, my friend ? LOL! Do you have a manual for it ?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

So, does anyone know off hand what battery a Wheel Horse 1077 should take? 6v or 12v? The unit doesn't have a battery installed currently, so I don't know for sure. I'd assume 12v, but I don't want to fry anything by using the wrong voltage battery.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

They were 12vdc,Rich. Most use a 435cca battery.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Got it figured out. It takes a BCI Group 22F battery. Fit like a glove in there. The one I installed is 675 amps. A bit overkill but that's the only amp rating our supplier had in that size.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd rather have it heavy-duty,than too light to last.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Pics of the battery:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's basically what I did with my Bolens .
It's lots better,since there's always a reserve of power,if needed.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, perfect fit. I'll need a battery for my C160.


----------

